# load fsc codes?



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can load fsc enabling codes without ista-p?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

You can upload/activate FSC code using ESys in comfort or expert mode


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

How about for e series cars?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

gufemur said:


> How about for e series cars?


the eluded FSTOOL2


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

cn555ic said:


> the eluded FSCTOOL2


Does one know where to find this? Or do you mean tool32?


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi all, is there any news about FSCTOOL2?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerquest said:


> Hi all, is there any news about FSCTOOL2?


Not FSCTool, but FSTool:









And no, since it works with Exx only, I do not have it to give, so please do not ask me.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Any idea where to find it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gufemur said:


> Any idea where to find it?


It can be found, but not for free, and not for cheap.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Can u pm who may have it?


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Also did you see my post about having trouble connecting to esys?
I could use your help Shawn. . We all know you're the resident guru around here


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gufemur said:


> Also did you see my post about having trouble connecting to esys?
> I could use your help Shawn. . We all know you're the resident guru around here


I just replied to it.


----------



## NeRkO20 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, Shawn.

I am searching for this Tool (FStool) so I can write whole FSC Packages from an car to an other (retrofitting CIC f.e. in an E60 in Combination with CAN Filter)
Could you please PM me where i can get it and how much it will cost?

Thank you very much for that information


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeRkO20 said:


> Hi, Shawn.
> 
> I am searching for this Tool (FStool) so I can write whole FSC Packages from an car to an other (retrofitting CIC f.e. in an E60 in Combination with CAN Filter)
> Could you please PM me where i can get it and how much it will cost?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## NeRkO20 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shawn, thank u a lot! I'll try it.

.:: Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3Compact via TapaTalk ::.


----------



## t0xx (May 4, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello,

I would also like to know the contact for FSTool

Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t0xx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would also like to know the contact for FSTool
> 
> Thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## susandy (Jan 12, 2018)

Hai


I also need info about FS tools. Thanks


----------



## Jesse1209 (Oct 1, 2021)

I need FStool as well, hopelesly looking for it on the 10th page of google....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jesse1209 said:


> I need FStool as well, hopelesly looking for it on the 10th page of google....


PM sent.


----------

